# Club Name



## King James (May 18, 2008)

Hey ya'll, I would like some input on a New Racing Pigeon Club name. I want a all new name. I think the old club was Cenla Racing Pigeon Club.
Me and the others all live around Alexandria,Louisiana. That is center of the State. I have thought of some but they just don't stand out or what ever.
Here is what I have come up with so for.

Alexandria Racing Pigeon Club ( A little long )
Alex Racing Pigeon Club ( not as bad )
Center Racing Pigeon Club
La Center Racing Pigeon Club 
Center Of La Racing Pigeon Club
Mid State Racing Pigeon Club ( But we have a lot of Mid State stuff around )
Heart of La Racing Pigeon Club
Heart of Louisiana Racing Pigeon Club ( A little long too )


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

King James said:


> Hey ya'll, I would like some input on a New Racing Pigeon Club name. I want a all new name. I think the old club was Cenla Racing Pigeon Club.
> Me and the others all live around Alexandria,Louisiana. That is center of the State. I have thought of some but they just don't stand out or what ever.
> Here is what I have come up with so for.
> 
> ...


 ARPC works for me, as far as a name. But the people who must decide are your club members. 

Rather then investing a bunch of time fussing over a name, I would be investing my time figuring out all the other details needed to insure a growing club. What programs or policies will be in place to gain new members ? When is your next meeting, what is being planned to insure it will be worth attending ? What are you doing to grow your club ? What plans are in place to deal with helping the new members once they join ? etc. etc.


----------



## King James (May 18, 2008)

Yeah that stuff is good points and is being worked on. The Club will Vote on a name. Just wanted to know yall's thoughts on the ones I came up with.
THANKS for the input......


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

King James said:


> Yeah that stuff is good points and is being worked on. The Club will Vote on a name. Just wanted to know yall's thoughts on the ones I came up with.
> THANKS for the input......


Well.....to answer your question directly. I would select a name which best fits the wide Geographic area the majority of your members are near. Thus our club's name is *YORK* Racing Pigeon Club. Which is the name of a major city, in our County, in which two of us live in, but it also is the name of our County. In which all are members reside. This name also seperates us from another clubs, which adopted the name of their major town, called *Red Lion* Pigeon Club, then there is *Harrisburg*, *Hanover* Club, etc. 

So, in your case, it appears that Alexandria Racing Pigeon Club, best describes your general location. Where as names such as :

Center Racing Pigeon Club
La Center Racing Pigeon Club 
Center Of La Racing Pigeon Club
Mid State Racing Pigeon Club ( But we have a lot of Mid State stuff around )
Heart of La Racing Pigeon Club
Heart of Louisiana Racing Pigeon Club

Tells me nothing as to where you are really located. This will mean something in the future when possible members attempt to locate a local pigeon racing organization.


----------



## King James (May 18, 2008)

Nicely put.Thanks


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

How about the:

Ragin' Cagin' RPC. I do not know if I spelled that right. Might be with a J, but you get my point. I know my LA relatives would like the name. 

Randy


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

The lenght of the name is no problem-Its for records only-But it should have Alexandria La.-Whats going to be the letters on your bands?


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

ALO. Racing Pigeon Club.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I like ARPC personally.

And another good thing about that, is neither the IF or the AU are already making bands with those initials  So you won't have to worry about putting a different set of letters on the band.

With whatever name you choose, as far as the band letters go, you can always take out the R or P. Like our club is called Tarheel Racing Pigeon Club. But our initials are just TRC.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Cajun*



hillfamilyloft said:


> How about the:
> 
> Ragin' Cagin' RPC. I do not know if I spelled that right. Might be with a J, but you get my point. I know my LA relatives would like the name.
> 
> Randy


*Hi Randy, I like the,CAJUN thing I was thinking Cajun Racers Club. The bands would be CRC.But after seeing the name that you came up with I like that too, their bands could be RCR *GEORGE


----------

